# My Bremont Jaguar MK-II / White



## FCharles (May 12, 2018)

Hey guys,

I stopped by my jeweler to order a SS bracelet for my Tag Carrera (I have the leather strap, wanted something new for her), and while I was looking around I noticed they started carrying the Bremont collection! I honestly didn't have them on my radar as my next piece, but then I noticed the MK-II Jaguar in white and absolutely fell in love. The manager who I was working with noticed me taking a peek and immediately said follow me, and pulled the Bremont piece out onto a cloth tablet....I immediately thought to myself, f*ck! I literally just purchased an Oris not even a couple months ago. He knew I was intrigued, and immediately told me all about it and ended the conversation with a price that would not let me leave the store without it.

I swear its becoming an addiction, I'm positive I have a problem but I love it....


----------



## Pedronev85 (May 19, 2013)

Wow... She is a beaut!! Congratulations on the purchase and wear in good health 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## 1165dvd (Sep 9, 2010)

Such a cool watch. Now you need to buy the Jaguar.


----------



## Tonystix (Nov 9, 2017)

That's a bad ass watch! Work it baby!


----------



## KGampp (Sep 8, 2017)

Wow this thing is great looking I’ve never seen this model. I still have yet to see one in the flesh.


----------



## FCharles (May 12, 2018)

Haha thanks guys, it's such a beautiful piece.

I never stopped to look at the Bremont collection, and I'm sure glad I did.....now I just need to find a good time to wear her 



1165dvd said:


> Such a cool watch. Now you need to buy the Jaguar.


yeah, if only I could.


----------



## hedet (Oct 5, 2009)

Nice looking Bremont!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## samanator (Mar 8, 2008)

Congrats on the new Bremont. I love this series if only the one with the proprietary movement was a few thousand less. I can also highly recommend the Jaguar vehicles. We're on our 5th one a 2016 F Type.


----------



## digikam (Sep 17, 2012)

now that's a cool watch


----------



## MLJinAK (Feb 14, 2015)

Love the rotor...


----------



## FCharles (May 12, 2018)

Thanks, guys! She's been receiving a lot of attention.....my new favorite piece. The rotor, case, dial....so many unique details on this timepiece.


----------



## D4MO (Oct 10, 2017)

Very, very nice.


----------



## FCharles (May 12, 2018)

Thank you


----------



## RobodocX (Apr 19, 2018)

Sounds like the jeweler has your number. But what a stunning piece. That is out of this world. Wallpaper worthy. Do you own a Jaguar by the way?


----------



## Tifoso (Jul 29, 2017)

A beautiful watch - congrats! I love the style (especially because I'm a vintage car nut), but sadly that model is way too big for my wimpy wrist!


----------



## Blaughva (Oct 9, 2015)

FCharles said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I stopped by my jeweler to order a SS bracelet for my Tag Carrera (I have the leather strap, wanted something new for her), and while I was looking around I noticed they started carrying the Bremont collection! I honestly didn't have them on my radar as my next piece, but then I noticed the MK-II Jaguar in white and absolutely fell in love. The manager who I was working with noticed me taking a peek and immediately said follow me, and pulled the Bremont piece out onto a cloth tablet....I immediately thought to myself, f*ck! I literally just purchased an Oris not even a couple months ago. He knew I was intrigued, and immediately told me all about it and ended the conversation with a price that would not let me leave the store without it.
> 
> ...


WOW! Stunning watch. Congrats!!


----------



## Deu (Jul 21, 2018)

Congrats


----------



## FCharles (May 12, 2018)

RobodocX said:


> Sounds like the jeweler has your number. But what a stunning piece. That is out of this world. Wallpaper worthy. Do you own a Jaguar by the way?


Haha yeah, I haven't gone back since.....I need to stay away for a little while. Thanks for the kinds words, she's gorgeous.....and no, I do not own a Jaguar. The classic Jaguar's I would love to own is unfortunately out of my reach.



Tifoso said:


> A beautiful watch - congrats! I love the style (especially because I'm a vintage car nut), but sadly that model is way too big for my wimpy wrist!


Thank you! The case is a 43mm but it honestly does not look large in person. You should try one on and see for yourself, you'll see what I mean.


----------



## FCharles (May 12, 2018)

Blaughva said:


> WOW! Stunning watch. Congrats!!





Deu said:


> Congrats


Thanks guys! I'm still very much in love with her


----------



## detect (Nov 21, 2014)

Beautiful piece. Enjoy 

Sent from my STV100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wooden_spoon (Oct 19, 2017)

Congrats. Love the strap. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EsMatt2012 (Jul 29, 2012)

Love the padded blue strap with holes. Everything works! Congrats!


----------



## TLUX (Oct 6, 2018)

Would love to see the movement in motion. what a beauty!


----------

